# Martha May



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

First one during the walk. 
Second one, the true purpose of the walk lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sleep well Martha May zzzzzzzz


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahh lovely! 
X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww very cute! sweet dreams


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's my plan today, didn't have a long walk yesterday, Izzy is a bit hyper this morning so off to the big beach later .....


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwww that's cute x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a cutei i just love the choccies!! xxx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Lovely Martha, having her beautisleep


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Just whacked a whole load onto Facebook of her. Oh how she's grown!
Is yours a food monster too?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely Adam, a gorgeous colour x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She's a lovely colour. She's got that rosy hue about her. 

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Adam .. I am not on facebook .. pop some more pic on here please  

How old is Martha? .. she is rather scrummy .. I do like Chocolate ... but I like Duffy too .. just love cockapoos really ha ha ha 

Any news on further health testing etc? This wanting to breed is hard work hey  

But you do have a possible stud planned which is good ... 

I may be going mad (not unheard of) but have your parents got a cockapoo male you were considering using as a stud or have I just totally made that up?


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Just whacked a whole load onto Facebook of her. Oh how she's grown!
> Is yours a food monster too?


hahaha, funny to read! Cider is sooo food orientated, great for training as he does anything for food, lol. He also likes fat slobby gras chunks ( which I pull out of his mouth and it is sooo big, that it is half way down his throat ) and horse poo followed by rabbit poo for dessert. Fox poo preferable only for rolling in, but big ones for extra adore


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Martha is wild for the smells of the country to be on her body!
Fox poo is the top perfume product as selected by her LOL


----------

